# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  लाइव टी. वी . मुफ्त में (कंप्यूटर के लिए )

## jaihind20

*आपके लिए लेकर आया हूँ पूरे 11 चेन्नल वो भी कम  बिट रेट पर स्लो कनेक्सन पर भी बड़े आराम से चालाइये डाउनलोड कीजिये
अटेचमेंट और चलाए लाइव टी. वी.*

----------


## sau1212

Free  मनोरंजन और समाचार  चैनल  लाइव  


Entertainment Channel Online 

1. Star Plus

2.  Ztv

3.  Sony tv

4.  M tv

5. 9x music 

6. Star Gold

7. Setmax.       &  Many  More

----------


## yuvraz01

बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी आप लोंगो नं दी .....
धन्यवाद ..

----------


## Teach Guru

अति उतम जानकारी दी है मित्रों धन्यवाद ...........

----------


## sau1212

radio online with radio player
1. Radio City
2. Radio Mirchi
3. BBC   Hindi 
4. Gyan Vani 
5. Radio Nri
          &
    Many More

Download
http://www.2shared.com/file/F5s9rRj0/online_radio.html

----------


## jaihind20

> अति उतम जानकारी दी है मित्रों धन्यवाद ...........


*धन्यवाद मित्र*

----------


## muskani

अति उतम जानकारी दी है मित्र धन्यवाद ...........

----------


## Teach Guru

> कोई *** चैनल बताये


ये सामान्य विभाग है मित्र , कृपया ऐसे शब्दों का इस्तेमाल न करें |

----------


## Teach Guru

> कोई *** चैनल बताये



मैं आपसे पहले भी कह चूका हूँ ये सामान्य विभाग है मित्र , कृपया ऐसे शब्दों का इस्तेमाल न करें | अन्यथा नियामक महोदय द्वारा आप पर कार्यवाही कि जायेगी| धन्यवाद...............

----------


## ajay jangra

> radio online with radio player
> 1. Radio City
> 2. Radio Mirchi
> 3. BBC   Hindi 
> 4. Gyan Vani 
> 5. Radio Nri
>           &
>     Many More
> 
> ...


ये इंस्टाल नहीं हो रहा है मित्र! 'bass.dll is missing' error दिखा रहा है|

----------


## AJAYHMH

> कोई sex चैनल बताये


पहले कोई  REPUTATION वाला कोई काम तो करो मित्र |

----------


## Teach Guru

> पहले कोई  REPUTATION वाला कोई काम तो करो मित्र |


बिलकुल सही कहा मित्र.............

----------


## RAVI SHARMA.

....................

----------


## esanjay

movie  walw chanel discovey +carton  be deje mitrawar

----------


## Saroz

NexGtv डालो और चलाओ more than 100 channel free...

windows, android & symbian platform supported both for mobile & pc
www.nexgtv.com

----------


## rajkanwar

bhai ime set file nahi aa rahi

----------


## Teach Guru

> NexGtv डालो और चलाओ more than 100 channel free...
> 
> windows, android & symbian platform supported both for mobile & pc
> www.nexgtv.com



*ये बहुत ही बढ़िया टूल है भाई...........*

----------


## dishadey

pc के लिए कोई फ्री टीवी सॉफ्टवेर है ??? 2g के लिए हो तो और अच्छा

----------


## Saroz

> pc के लिए कोई फ्री टीवी सॉफ्टवेर है ??? 2g के लिए हो तो और अच्छा


ऊपर जो बताया गया है डाउनलोड कर लो दोस्त....

और दिनेश गुरु जी आपकी सराहना के लिए दिल से आभार....

----------


## anupam007

sir detail se batayein pc mein kaise chalayeinge

----------


## manisha jain

Free News & Entertainment Channel.zip‎ link kam nahi kar raha hai

----------


## raj024

star world live tv ke liye koi link ya software de

----------

